# Thoughts on the Makita saw rail system



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

I've had the makita for a while now and I love it. I got it pretty much right when it was first available around here.

All this "part of a system" stuff" is BS unless you've drunk too much green kool-aid.

And if you really do want all the overpriced attachments from festool, they can fit the makita stuff (or be modified to).

I am trying to concentrate mainly on deck building so all I really need is the saw and the track.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

charimon said:


> I realize this is an older post but I own BOTH saws. Here is what i think.
> 1 The festool has better depth stops (the metric is STUPID as the saw is made for the US market ie 120V the depth should be in fraction and start 0 on the rail---- but the quick lock will set it properly for 3/4 sheet good).
> This isn't a deal maker or breaker
> 2 The riving knife is only on the Festool--I have never been in a situation where the knife has been of value. the feature isn't that important in the real world but it is fun for people in the forums to pontificate about.
> ...



This is the type post we have been looking for. An honest review from someone who owns both saws who is willing to list the pro and cons of each saw.:thumbsup:

Thank you sir.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

TBFGhost said:


> Please post photos of your modded guides. I have been meaning to look into that.


Sorry, I missed this. I'll post them on Monday. I'll have to blow the dust off of them, I really thought they were too clumsy to use when breaking down sheet goods. If they were about half the weight and didn't "feel" like they were going to bend the long track when I lifted from the center I might have used them more. I'll sell them to you cheap.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

TBFGhost said:


> This is the type post we have been looking for. An honest review from someone who owns both saws who is willing to list the pro and cons of each saw.:thumbsup:
> 
> Thank you sir.


I kind of tried, but I didn't have enough time with the Festool. I agree that the riving knfe is worthless for me because I mainly use it for sheet goods and doors. 

The power and higher degree bevel scales were my main attractions. Price was secondary, if the Festool beveled to 48 and -2 degree's I would own that one right now.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

charimon said:


> but it is fun for people in the forums to *pontificate* about.


That seems to be a prerequisite for Festool owners.:laughing:


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

WarriorWithWood said:


> Sorry, I missed this. I'll post them on Monday. I'll have to blow the dust off of them, I really thought they were too clumsy to use when breaking down sheet goods. If they were about half the weight and didn't "feel" like they were going to bend the long track when I lifted from the center I might have used them more. I'll sell them to you cheap.



never thought about that...You really can't beat the table saw for repeative cutting....


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

TBFGhost said:


> never thought about that...You really can't beat the table saw for repeative cutting....


Table saws and guiderail saws both have their strong points...

Tablesaw is good for repetitive cuts and narrow strips on sheets already broken down to "manageable sizes."

One place where the track saws really shine is the "manageable sizes", tapered cuts, etc...


----------



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

Breaking down sheet goods? I use my Dewalt track saw more than many of my other power tools (except maybe cordless drills/drivers). I can build cabinets, built ins etc as a mobile shop with minimal use of a job site table saw. Just did a large dining room table top glue up, no jointer for crooked boards, used 8' track saw track to straighten them out. Could not of done it without the track saw. An amazing tool.


----------

